# Object Request



## Freddii (3. Dez 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich muss hier was sortieren und komme einfach nicht auf die richtige Lösung, obwohl ich mir ziemlich sicher bin...

Und zwar geht es um folgende Ausdrücke:
-HTTP-Header der HTTP-Anfrage
-HTTP-Header der HTTP-Antwort
-Cookies
-angefragte URL
-Request-Parameter, insbesondere Formularparameter
-Sitzungsidentifikation (sessionid)
-Letzter Zugriff auf eine JSP-Seite innerhalb einer Sitzung
-Initialisierungsinformationen der Web-Anwendung
-Initialisierungsinformationen der JSP-Seite

Diese müssen in "Lesender zugriff" und "Kein Zugriff" sortiert werden. Meine Sortierung sieht so aus (anscheint falsch  )

Lesender Zugriff:
-HTTP-Header der HTTP-Anfrage
-HTTP-Header der HTTP-Antwort
-Cookies
-angefragte URL
-Request-Parameter, insbesondere Formularparameter
-Sitzungsidentifikation (sessionid)

Kein Zugriff:
-Letzter Zugriff auf eine JSP-Seite innerhalb einer Sitzung
-Initialisierungsinformationen der Web-Anwendung
-Initialisierungsinformationen der JSP-Seite

Jemand kleine Tipps für mich?


----------



## musiKk (3. Dez 2009)

_Wer_ greift auf _was_ zu?


----------



## Freddii (3. Dez 2009)

"Geben Sie an, ob und auf welche Art und Weise mit dem impliziten JSP-Skripting-Objekt request auf die aufgeführten Informationen zugegriffen werden kann."


----------



## musiKk (3. Dez 2009)

Also ich glaube, Du hast nur einen Fehler. Das Request-Objekt enthält keine Informationen zur Antwort, darum kann nicht auf die Header der Antwort zugegriffen werden. Das geschieht über [c]response[/c].


----------



## Freddii (4. Dez 2009)

Okay, aber so klappt es auch nicht  entweder der Test ist Banane oder ich bin zu doof -.- das doofe ist, das ist ein kleiner vortest.. Ich komm sonst nicht an die richtige Aufgabe dran :/


----------



## KnutNot (27. Feb 2010)

Bist du zu einer Lösung gekommen? Ich hänge auch an dieser Aufgabe und bin am verzweifeln. :|


----------



## KnutNot (28. Feb 2010)

Lösung soweit alles richtig. SessionID kommt noch zu keinem Zugriff...

Kann man sich drüber streiten... naja. Hat mich 3 Tage gekostet.


----------

